# Viper owner may lose hand after bite



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 15, 2010)

Here is another article on the same story I posted before.
This one has more info.

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Public Opinion

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## the jungle guy (Aug 15, 2010)

5 rounds thats disgusting and lousy shooting, there is other methods that should of been used


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Aug 15, 2010)

"A police news release states that Painter was intoxicated when he was bitten by his snake. According to an expert, such behavior is not a good idea."

Who would've thought!? Ha. Of all the things that could have been discussed, this is what they sought out an "expert opinion" for?


----------



## ubermensch (Aug 15, 2010)

I find it disgusting that the police convinced this so called "snake catcher" to kill the poor thing!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 15, 2010)

Übermensch: agreed. It has always seemed quite strange to me that whenever someone gets bitten or "attacked" by any kind of animal it is many peoples immediate response to kill the said animal, not taking into account that the person bitten was a numscull and got him/herself into the situation and the animal is not to blame at all as it was just defending itself.


----------



## ubermensch (Aug 15, 2010)

I agree!
And especially as the guy who killed the python is actually a snake catcher and "never been a snake lover"
What does that have to do with anything? He alone should realise the snake is just following it's natural instincts and only poses a danger to idiot handlers who don't know how to handle the snake.
It makes me so mad.


----------



## raycarpetpython (Aug 15, 2010)

Well that guy deserves what he gets. He was pissed and went to handle a venomous snake. Even for people who keep vens, would you even just stick your hand in there enclosure anyway?I thought in good practise that you should remove the snake from the enclosure to clean, change water etc? 
anyway i think that is pretty cruel that they shot the snake, I am sure there are many other humane ways of killing a snake.


----------



## ubermensch (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm sure the snake didn't need to be killed!


----------



## D3pro (Aug 15, 2010)

"I'm not a snake lover".... then why the heck be a snake catcher?


----------



## ubermensch (Aug 15, 2010)

D3pro said:


> "I'm not a snake lover".... then why the heck be a snake catcher?



If this was facebook, I would like this.


----------



## cement (Aug 15, 2010)

On Wednesday night he "reached down into the snake's cage like he normally does" to change its bedding when it suddenly bit him twice on the hand, she said.

There is some funny stuff in that article but this is why he was bitten. Could have been dutch courage after a few, complacency, laziness.


----------



## D3pro (Aug 15, 2010)

mmm... he could of easily salvaged the poor snake and gave it to a more responsible keeper. and once again another animal pays for another humans ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## bump73 (Aug 15, 2010)

Gusbus said:


> gaboon vipers arent pets shouldnt of had it, stupid septics



Interesting so what about all the aussie keepers keeping adders, tigers, browns etc ??


----------



## Herpcrazzzy (Aug 15, 2010)

1 word america


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Aug 15, 2010)

raycarpetpython said:


> Well that guy deserves what he gets. He was pissed and went to handle a venomous snake. Even for people who keep vens, would you even just stick your hand in there enclosure anyway?I thought in good practise that you should remove the snake from the enclosure to clean, change water etc?
> anyway i think that is pretty cruel that they shot the snake, I am sure there are many other humane ways of killing a snake.


 
i agree with what you said exept for the bit where "the guy deserves what he gets cause he was pissed" the cops said he was pissed - no tests etc - lets beleive everything they say!!!!!.
he deserves it because he didnt take the right precausions looking after a ven


----------



## D3pro (Aug 15, 2010)

Herpcrazzzy said:


> 1 word america


 
you got it down to a T. lol


----------



## anntay (Aug 15, 2010)

ubermensch said:


> I agree!
> And especially as the guy who killed the python is actually a snake catcher and "never been a snake lover"
> What does that have to do with anything? He alone should realise the snake is just following it's natural instincts and only poses a danger to idiot handlers who don't know how to handle the snake.
> It makes me so mad.


 
im the same one this one y kill it?? and as for the police their just as stupid


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm leaning more towards venomous snakes should not be considered a 'pet'. This Gaboon Viper should have been treated like a venomous snake, with utmost care and all precautions taken. That is why I believe the guy deserved to be bitten but that shouldn't mean the Gaboon dies..God Ignorant Americans make me sick.


----------



## brendon93 (Aug 16, 2010)

I dont see why the viper had to be shot, i mean, Its a venomous snake, mixed with a stupid guy. he got what he got, the snake shouldnt have got anything.


----------



## Wallypod (Aug 16, 2010)

isn't it venomous not poisonous??


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 17, 2010)

Wallypod said:


> isn't it venomous not poisonous??


 
Yeah. people often say 'poisonous' but the should say 'venomous'
a poison is something that kills or makes you sick when injested, venom kills or makes you sick when injected.


----------



## ubermensch (Aug 17, 2010)

Ingested*


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the correction. My spelling has never been the best. lol


----------



## diprotodon (Aug 17, 2010)

should have caught and relocated the animal to a ven keeper near buy what a joke!!


----------



## dpeica (Aug 17, 2010)

Mind your own business ladies. Shouldn't be commenting unless you know details. Guy gets bitten, snake gets killed..big deal.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 17, 2010)

seems like they can do anything to a animal over there and get away with it


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 17, 2010)

diprotodon said:


> should have caught and relocated the animal to a ven keeper near buy what a joke!!


 Should have given it to Al Coritz aka Viperkeeper. He only lives about an hour or two away from where this happened.


----------



## ubermensch (Aug 17, 2010)

dpeica said:


> Mind your own business ladies. Shouldn't be commenting unless you know details. Guy gets bitten, snake gets killed..big deal.


 
It is a big deal. The snake didn't deserve death for only doing what it knows.
No animal/reptile should have to die for human indecency.


----------



## dpeica (Aug 17, 2010)

Just by reading these forums you'll notice reptiles dying daily due to human incompetence. Atleast that snake didn't have to suffer for too long.


----------



## ubermensch (Aug 17, 2010)

It was PURPOSEFUL! How more disgusting can it get?


----------



## dpeica (Aug 17, 2010)

You'd hope so. The bloke probably thought he was doing the right thing. To normal people snakes are dangerous. I'm not defending anyone. I dont care enough. I just can't stand you hippies. Yes its a shame. A nice snake died. Cry it out. Life goes on. Just keep telling yourself it wasnt your gaboon viper.


----------



## dpeica (Aug 17, 2010)

He's just a normal hero. He clearly stated he wasn't a snake lover. And he's old. Old people are ignorant. Thats probably why he shot it. Stop arguing. It wont bring the snake back. Let it go.


----------



## diprotodon (Aug 20, 2010)

dpeica said:


> He's just a normal hero. He clearly stated he wasn't a snake lover. And he's old. Old people are ignorant. Thats probably why he shot it. Stop arguing. It wont bring the snake back. Let it go.


you have an odd view on what happened ,completely odd in my book .Take a look at what humans are doing and you will always have to go green or hippie as you put it!! him killing the snake just perpetuates the old world approuch to a situation and doesnt leed to any new way or fair way of dealing with such situations, i think you are really confused about what is conservation and what constitutes a kill


----------

